# Calling ferret owners with dogs



## Frettchen (Nov 22, 2009)

Which is easiest to take out on a day excursion, dog or ferret?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Frettchen said:


> Which is easiest to take out on a day excursion, dog or ferret?


take both:thumbup:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Frettchen said:


> Which is easiest to take out on a day excursion, dog or ferret?


Bwp-Bwp my ferret had to rub on everything including the pavement and go along any grass like a snake and my dogs stop and sniff everything so about the same


----------



## Frettchen (Nov 22, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Bwp-Bwp my ferret had to rub on everything including the pavement and go along any grass like a snake and my dogs stop and sniff everything so about the same


Thanks for a helpful reply. My main problem with walking ferrets is that you get stopped so often and asked about the animal. I don't mind doing a bit of explanation, but it can be tiresome after a while. I don't have a dog (thinking of getting one), but I know that there are not many places you can take them (not shops or indoor markets, for example). Tying them up outside shops seems risky.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Everytime I take my ferrets out I get stopped too. It's alright to start with but when the 6th person comes over "well you don't see that every day, is that a ferret", you knnow its the start of yet another 15 minute talk with the awkward "right I really should get going" to finnish the conversation to continue your walk. At least you don't get stopped with dogs, unless it's an unsual or super-cute "can I clap it?" breed. Lol.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

shezzy said:


> Everytime I take my ferrets out I get stopped too. It's alright to start with but when the 6th person comes over "well you don't see that every day, is that a ferret", you knnow its the start of yet another 15 minute talk with the awkward "right I really should get going" to finnish the conversation to continue your walk. At least you don't get stopped with dogs, unless it's an unsual or super-cute "can I clap it?" breed. Lol.


I was only stopped once by a man that said I was cruel and obviously I did'nt know anything about animals :lol: Yeh cruel taking my ferret out on a walk !!  I told him that he was a pet not a working ferret and said good day  I would have made a good exit if bwp-bwp did'nt decide to stop still...had to pick him up and walk off :lol:


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

I`ve not walked mine yet coz they haven`t had their vaccinations... got their leads and harnessess though, can`t wait to take them out!


----------



## Simple (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi,
I have two springers and an irish water spaniel cross dogs, and three ferrets. 

The ferrets are harder for me to take out because you dont know when they need to toilet when in a friends house or whatever. I take a plastic pet carrier (£10 from argos) with some litter in the car for the ferrets and a hammock in it, so if i get fed up of dealing with wriggly oldest ferret she can go in their and chill. 

ferrets also get dehydrated quickly so make sure you have a water bottle (if your ferret uses them) or a bowl and a supply of water.

I'm currently taking my kits out and about in puches/pockets to socialise them.

the ferrets are also a novelty to many people so be prepared to be mugged by kids at the moment.

the ferrets will wall hug and back trace their scent every once in a while, best thing to do here is pick them up and move them forward a little.

these are just my findings so far.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> I was only stopped once by a man that said I was cruel and obviously I did'nt know anything about animals :lol: Yeh cruel taking my ferret out on a walk !!  I told him that he was a pet not a working ferret and said good day  I would have made a good exit if bwp-bwp did'nt decide to stop still...had to pick him up and walk off :lol:


You were cruel  They obv didnt know what they were talking about  yeah they dont walk when you want them too lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am owner of neither...but guilty of stopping a couple and their two ferrets!!

I didn't know then that it was annoying!! Oops!!! But to be fair to me....they are STUNNING creatures!! And it was first time of seeing them up close! I envy you all!! But promise to let ferrets walk in peace from now on 

xx


----------

